# plotter/cutter is not cutting correctly ASC 365



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

i have a asc 365. when we got it the cutter was off track. we fixed that and got the straightest cut yet. but. it cuts right through our vinyl. or doesn't cut it at all when make adjustments to the blade or the blade holder. we received this cutter from a trade on craigs list. it uses the "sure cuts a lot" program. What are we doing wrong? Do we need a cutting mat? Is there an adjustment in the program we are missing?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Check your cutting strip (the strip of plastic under the tip of the blade) and see if there are any discontinuities or damage in it.


----------



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

thank you brian. there is a strip of masking tape with no damage. am i suppose to take that of tho? maybe thats the problem.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

If there is a strip of masking tape that means that the cutting strip under the tape may have been damaged from before. If the tape on top is not damaged then it is likely OK as long as the tape on top is continuous and smooth. Masking tape isn't the best for taping over as the masking tape surface has higher friction than something like scotch tape and you want the cutting surface to be 'slippery'.

In terms of depth of cut, is it cutting consistently either not at all or too much all the time, across the width of the cutter or is it sporadic? The cut depth is primarily controlled by the force setting on the cutter. If it is too deep you should be able to back off the force until you find the sweet spot where it cuts the vinyl and leaves an impression in the release liner.


----------



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Brian!! I removed the masking tape, which I believe was there for shipping purposes, and I found the sweet spot on the pressure of the blade.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the strip under the masking tape ok? Any large scratches in it?


----------



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

no sir. it is slippery like you said. I'm pretty sure it was for shipping purposes. we got the cutter from a guy on craigs list and it hadn't been open yet.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

OK. That makes sense. This seems to be resolved then.


----------



## infinitees2014 (Oct 28, 2014)

yes thank you so much!!


----------

